# Where can I buy Flaxseed oil?



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

I want to buy Flaxseed oil so i can add it to my shakes but i cant find it any stores


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Holland and Barratt


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

holland and barret do a flaxseed oil tab ,1000mg,120 tabs ,under 10£ a tub

offer on at min aswell buy 1 tub get second half price


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ebay H&B or google it, I have flaxseed in with my protein from myprotein its called Total protein..


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

holland and barrett have it on offer most times i am in , tablet form i take tho sent the misses and she came back with the seed so i will pop it in my shake


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

pretty sure they sell bottles of it in tesco.. they do in wrexham anyway


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I wouldn't buy it. Its damn vile. Get something elce lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget we call it linseed oil too, flaxseed is what the spams call it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> I wouldn't buy it. Its damn vile. Get something elce lol.


Nice little efa profile tho


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The cheapest high street shop for Flax is Morrisons. Under a fiver for 260ml. That's where I get mine from.


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> The cheapest high street shop for Flax is Morrisons. Under a fiver for 260ml. That's where I get mine from.


I couldnt find it, is it under another name?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

You can get it very cheap mate as Subway


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Julian Graves do a good one


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ultra_Combo said:


> I couldnt find it, is it under another name?


No, should be organic flax oil, you'll find it in the free from section. At least that's where it is in my morrisons. Bottom shelf to be precise.


----------

